# Feeding how often?



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I feed twice a day...at about 5am and then when we eat dinner around 8pm. 

But, I would see what your dogs tell you! If you feed twice a day and they seem to get hungry in the middle of that time...switch to 3 times. Just whatever works for you and your dogs!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I feed twice a day - when we get up and around 6pm.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

My dogs are happiest eating 2x a day. I space the meals as close to 12 hours apart as reasonably possible.


----------



## Sully's mom (Jun 6, 2012)

We feed twice a day, first thing in the morning and at 5:00. Funny but our dogs seem to know how to tell time!! At 4:30 Peanut starts talking and carrying on, but we tell her that she has 1/2 hour to go, she looks at the clock and lays down for 30 minutes, but not a minute more. The neighbour's dog seems to show up around that time too for a quick bite. Sully seems to require a snack around 8:00 we find him scratching at his bowl, so we give him an extra 1/2 cup, but he is less than 4 months and growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

My adult dogs get fed once in the evening. Raven gets fed twice, morning at around 9 and then evening around 9. However, they all get snacks and treats for training throughout the day, (usually at lunch when I'm eating haha) and I typically leave some kibble in Raven's crate for him in case he gets hungry. He self regulates pretty well, as does Trev. If it was just them, I could probably free feed...but I have three other dogs who would eat themselves sick if given the chance. Lol...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

My med. sized adults get fed once a day with training snacks and raw treats throughout the day. My toys get fed twice a day. At almost 8 and 10 pounds, they'd probably be ok, but I get nervous since I've never had little dogs for the most part. But, my DD's shih tzu (11 pounds and pudgy) gets fed like a 'big' dog because he's a painfully easy keeper and self feeds on grubs and june bugs. ick. Looks as if junebugs and grubs are fattening. lol He's a little over 1 pound overweight, which doesn't sound like much until you realize just how small he is to not have ribs at all. Sic Puppy does not believe in exercise, he is a couch potato extradinaire.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I feed Lily once a day. I was a bit uncomfortable with that schedule, I always fed my dogs morning and evening, but that's what her foster mom was doing so I just kept it up and spoke to my vet about it and he said that was perfect and he feeds his dogs once a day too. She also usually get a couple of small biscuits for treats or kibble in a puzzle ball during the day.


----------

